# Spider plant



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I've got about a bazillion spider plants in pots in my house and I was wondering if it would be possible to stick a little one in the 10g? I know they're not aquatic plants, so I wouldn't submerge it, just the roots underwater. Could that work? Would the roots mess up the water or hurt the fish??


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

If you can make sure only the roots are in the water and use liquid ferts then that would be fine, but i really mean ONLY the roots, maybe only half the roots


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Some plants and roots are toxic to fish, so be careful.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Spider plants are only toxic to betta when they die


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

+1 keep it riparium style (wet roots, dry stems/leaves) If you have an HOB (hang on back filter) you can remove the lid, move the foam to the top, and put the roots into that. You can also use a shower basket (variety with suction cups) and some gravel or clay planting media to plant it so roots are under water and the plant is above.
I've actually converted several varieties of house plants successfully to riparium growth (roots in tank, stem/leaves above water), including Pothos (most tolerant to having wet leaves/stems, the others I'll list tend to melt if the leaf is kept wet constantly), wandering jew aka Tradescantia zebrine, Fittonia albivenis also sometimes call angel kiss/pink angle/white angel (its a green small leafed plant with either pink or white veins), peace lilies aka Spathiphyllum (there are many varieties, some can get to 3 feet tall, other stay below 1'), Dwarf Palm Neanthe Bella, and Syngonium. I also have purple waffle which I'll be adding to my riparium hopefully today or tomorrow ^^. 
There are also several easy riparium specific plants you can find like Aluminum plant, Cyperus Umbrella Sedge, and Ruellia brittoniana 'Katie'. Some aquatic plants can actually be grown emersed but they typcially need more high humidity environment or they'll dry out (including sword plants, anubias, java ferns, crypts, mosses, riccia (a bladderwort) and most of the aquatic stem plants).

photo of my riparium from July (re-doing it right now so no pretty current photos yet ^^)


----------

